# How do you calculate your GPA on a 4.0 scale?



## Teehee

Our school uses percentages, I think I have an 84% in two classes. So where would that put my GPA on a 4 point scale?

LOL Sorry for asking such a stupid question  

Our school uses some weird 9 point scale.


----------



## Unlikely hero

A= 4.0
B+= 3.5
B = 3.0 
C+= 2.5


you get the idea I believe an 84 is a B so you have a 3.0


----------



## mcmuffinme

i think it's something like add the sum of all your percent grades with each of their respective weights...and maybe divide it by...the number of classes you took????

that MIGHT be right. I had learned how to do that in my statistics class just recently, but it's been a while since the first test :/


----------



## melissa75

On a 4.0 scale, this is how you calculate your GPA:

A = 4 pts.
B = 3 pts.
C = 2 pts.
D = 1 pts.
F = 0 pts.

You multiply your credit hours for the course times the points assinged to the letter grade above. Do this for each letter grade. Then, add up all of the points. Divide the total points by the total number of credit hours, and this is your GPA.

For example:

You get an A for 3 credit hours = 3 x 4pts = 12 pts.
You get a B for another 3 credit hours = 3 x 3pts = 9 pts.
You get a C for another 3 credit hours = 3 x 2pts = 6 pts.

12 + 9 + 6 = 27 total pts.
27 pts. / 9 credit hours = 3.0 GPA


----------



## Teehee

Gah so confusing, here in Canada, in our high schools:

80-100 = A
70 = B
60 = C
Below 60 = D/Fail

I've always gotten mid-80s (or A's in Canada) and thought that was pretty god. Gosh. 80 percent converted to a 3.0 GPA seems so low.  Now I feel crappy.


----------



## pita

Teehee said:


> Gah so confusing, here in Canada, in our high schools:
> 
> 80-100 = A
> 70 = B
> 60 = C
> Below 60 = D/Fail
> 
> I've always gotten mid-80s (or A's in Canada) and thought that was pretty god. Gosh. 80 percent converted to a 3.0 GPA seems so low.  Now I feel crappy.


It depends on the school and the country, I think. At mine (a Canadian school) we do it like this:

90-100 --> 4.0 A+
85-89 --> 4.0 A
80-84 --> 3.7 A-
77-79 --> 3.3 B+
73-76 --> 3.0 B
70-72 --> 2.7 B-
67-69 --> 2.3 C+
63-66 --> 2.0 C
60-62 --> 1.7 C-
57-59 --> 1.3 D+
53-56 --> 1.0 D
50-52 --> 0.7 D-
0-49 --> 0.0 no credit given

Here's a calculator if you're feeling lazy: http://webapps.utsc.utoronto.ca/aaccweb/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=296. Full year courses have a weight of 1.0 and single semester courses have a weight of 0.5.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

Teehee said:


> Gah so confusing, here in Canada, in our high schools:
> 
> 80-100 = A
> 70 = B
> 60 = C
> Below 60 = D/Fail
> 
> I've always gotten mid-80s (or A's in Canada) and thought that was pretty god. Gosh. 80 percent converted to a 3.0 GPA seems so low.  Now I feel crappy.


lol a 60 is a c? i wish i lived in canada, i have a 51 in my gen chem 2 class due to feeling like ****, and i dont think i can get the 70 i need to pass.


----------



## LNahid2000

Here's a conversion chart that is used for grad school admissions.

http://www.ouac.on.ca/omsas/pdf/c_omsas_b.pdf


----------

